# News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen!



## Petra_Froehlich (7. April 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,819396


----------



## Adamanthul (7. April 2011)

Schade, dass nicht der Gewinner den Preis erhält.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (7. April 2011)

Adamanthul schrieb:


> Schade, dass nicht der Gewinner den Preis erhält.


Danke für die Anregung! Gameforge hat flink reagiert: Der Sieger kriegt die GTX 590 - und unter allen Teilnehmern verlosen wir außerdem eine Gainward-Karte (siehe Text).

Viel Spaß beim Brüllen!

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Renox1 (7. April 2011)

Die Stimmenaufnahmen sind ja mal herrlich xD


----------



## Adamanthul (7. April 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Adamanthul schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schade, dass nicht der Gewinner den Preis erhält.
> ...


   Ha, ist das jetzt wirklich aufgrund meiner Bemerkung passiert?
Find ich jedenfalls gut und so werd ich wahrscheinlich auch nen  Schrei aufnehmen.


----------



## Akahitoienari (8. April 2011)

Na das kommt doch wiiie gerufen D Da mache ich natürlich mit, endlich macht sich mein Groß Membran Nieren Mikrofon nützlich!


----------



## TIEbreaker (8. April 2011)

und ich dachte schon es wär vorbei gewesen mit meiner death-metal-vocal karriere... DANKE! DANKE! DANKE! 

mal sehen was man da so gurgeln kann... xD


----------



## Brokensword (8. April 2011)

angelo brandl 3 ist gut


----------



## Slayer616 (9. April 2011)

Wow 1. und 3. von Angelo sind ja mal echt übelst Brutal


----------



## DerBloP (9. April 2011)

Die frage die sich mir stellt ist, für was brauchen die das file denn?...welche art von schrei... zB wenn die Spielfigur zuschlägt...kurz und knapp...ein sterbender schrei usw... nicht das ich mitmache, aber die frage ist doch berechtigt, oder?

PS:finde die aktion von der Spieleschmiede aber echt mal klasse, erstens regt es zur interaktiven kreativität bei und verspricht dem gewinner eine verewigung in einem Spiel...und darüber hinaus sind die Preise auch nicht ohne.. Immer wieder schön sowas...


----------



## theworldeatswithyou (9. April 2011)

Slayer616 schrieb:


> Wow 1. und 3. von Angelo sind ja mal echt übelst Brutal


   Nicht?

Stephan Suhrs Husten ist mal übelst brutal.


----------



## K-on-road (9. April 2011)

Stephan Pannwitzs zweiter Schrei ist gut


----------



## KabraxisObliv (10. April 2011)

Angelo Brandl... das klingt ja schon nicht mehr nach einem Menschen (bzw Skelett?)   
Finde ich klasse, aber da müssen wohl die Entwickler entscheiden, ob das überhaupt passend ist.

Wenn ich so an eine Barbaren-Figur aus Diablo denke, dann finde ich Bastian Wachtmann (3) und Benjamin Marciniak (1) sehr gut.

Schwierig für die Figur etwas auszuwählen. Aber witzige Einsendungen.


----------



## Renox1 (11. April 2011)

Stephan Suhr xD


----------



## BlackP88 (11. April 2011)

Klasse Aktion. Den Konsumentan aktiv einzubinden kommt immer gut an.

ACHTUNG SPOILER!



Spoiler



WUUUUUHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dertobi666 (12. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Ist doch bestimmt ohnehin nur eine weitere Aktion der Marktforschung oder sonst irgendeinem Verein, welcher die Kundschaft gern an der Nase herumführt, um irgendwelche Daten zu ergattern wie es auch schon Microsoft mit ihren Xbox-Casting-Aktionen vorgemacht hat. Im Endeffekt "gewinnt" dann ein eingeschleuster Syncro-Sprecher... und nur die wenigsten interessiert es dann noch.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (12. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*



dertobi666 schrieb:


> Ist doch bestimmt ohnehin nur eine weitere Aktion der Marktforschung oder sonst irgendeinem Verein, welcher die Kundschaft gern an der Nase herumführt, um irgendwelche Daten zu ergattern wie es auch schon Microsoft mit ihren Xbox-Casting-Aktionen vorgemacht hat. Im Endeffekt "gewinnt" dann ein eingeschleuster Syncro-Sprecher... und nur die wenigsten interessiert es dann noch.


Keine Marktforschung, kein An-der-Nase-rumführen, keine eingeschleusten Profis - sondern einfach nur ein schönes Gewinnspiel, bei dem die Chancen für die Teilnehmer auf einen Preis VIEL höher stehen als bei den üblichen "Wie heißt Sid Meier mit Vornamen? a) Sid b) Horst c) Pumuckl"-Preisausschreiben.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Ken-Master (12. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Aaaaarrrgh.^^

da werde ich nun auchmal mitmachen... klingt irgendwie lustig.

Interessant wäre wirklich zu wissen, wofür der Schrei verwendet wird, bzw in welche Richtung er gehen sollte.
Ob es nur ein Schrei sein soll, der bei einem Angriff vollzogen wird, oder ein Schmerzensschrei usw usw...


(Das einzige schwierige für mich daran ist, wie ich meinen Nachbarn das verklickern soll^^)

Haben nicht gerade die dicksten Wände.

Nicht das mein alte Nachbarin vom Hocker fällt


----------



## tarnvogL (12. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

MOORGH !! die hätten den Leuten vorher sagen sollen das sie auf das Übersteuern aufpassen sollen


----------



## droelex019 (12. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Ich finde dieses Gewinnspiel sehr belustigend


----------



## pgn47 (12. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Sind dass alle Schreie, die ihr bis jetzt erhalten habt? Meine sind leider nicht dabei, auserdem zieh ich im juni um deswegen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher welche ich angeben soll?

Es macht übrigens sehr viel Spaß die Dinger auzunehmen, vorallem wenn Freunde die Schreie aufm Desktop entdecken und sie nichts ahnend öffnen


----------



## akaTrip (12. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Also Dimi Efremidis Schreie sind der Hammer finde ich!
Tolles Gewinnspiel!


----------



## TIEbreaker (15. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

meine sind beim update leider nicht dabei, hab sie aber schon vor tagen abgeschickt  falls was mit den aufnahmen nicht passt käme dann ne e-mail rückmeldung? hab mich an jede bedingung gehalten... ((

bitte um antwort liebste frau chefredakteurin... sonst muss ich glaub ich wirklich weinen 

lg TIEbreaker


----------



## Neeext (16. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

abropo gewinnspiel.. was ist jetzt mit dem sparsamen auto ???


----------



## Crackstar (16. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*



TIEbreaker schrieb:


> meine sind beim update leider nicht dabei, hab sie aber schon vor tagen abgeschickt  falls was mit den aufnahmen nicht passt käme dann ne e-mail rückmeldung? hab mich an jede bedingung gehalten... ((
> 
> bitte um antwort liebste frau chefredakteurin... sonst muss ich glaub ich wirklich weinen
> 
> lg TIEbreaker


Jop gleiche Frage hätte ich auch.


----------



## UthaSnake (17. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

und es ist egal wie hoch / tief -  lang / kurz die schreie sind ?!

Ich werd meine zumidnest jetzt mal eisnchicken 
hehehe .... 
Die armen die sich das anhören müssen ^^


----------



## Flomfg (17. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*



Crackstar schrieb:


> TIEbreaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > meine sind beim update leider nicht dabei, hab sie aber schon vor tagen abgeschickt  falls was mit den aufnahmen nicht passt käme dann ne e-mail rückmeldung? hab mich an jede bedingung gehalten... ((
> ...



Im Update steht, dass es sich um eine Auswahl der bisherigen Einsendungen handelt. . Also hoffe ich, dass eure sowie meine Schreie angekommen sind...


----------



## Mankana (21. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

also ganz ehrlich , bis jetze gefiel mir persöhnlich noch kein schrei hehehe lustig die aktion bin mal gespannt wer gewinnt ...! ^^


----------



## Neeext (22. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Das ist doch völliger fail alles, wahrscheinlich gewinnt gar keiner wie bei dem Auto das man 6 Monate fahren darf..


----------



## NinjaWursti (23. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Stephan Suhr ist mein absoluter Favorit, lol. Den will ich im Spiel.


----------



## Crackstar (24. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Wird diese Liste eigentlich aktualisiert? Bin mir nicht sicher ob die Schreie von mir auch angekommen sind.

@Neeext: Wiso fail ist ne super Aktion und die Leute hier bringen gute Schreie besser als der Schrei in dem Video^^


----------



## SoberThirdEye (24. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Ich habe ein mehrminütiges Video von mir bei nem Filehoster zur Verfügung gestellt, das noch nicht heruntergeladen wurde. Werden Videobeiträge denn nicht berücksichtigt?
Ich dachte das wäre vielleicht ne Gaudi und die Leute hätten auch was zum Schauen...


----------



## Starcook (25. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Rolf Zock ist zu hart ey  Ich schmeiß mich weg. Sehr geiler Schrei!


----------



## Starcook (25. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Stephan Suhr ist auch ganz nett xD


----------



## Erratic87 (25. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Ich hoffe mal die Schreie meines Bruders und mein Gebrüll werden auch noch in dieser Liste aufgenommen! 
Aber was ich bislang gehört habe ist auch schwer zu toppen.


----------



## SoberThirdEye (26. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*



SoberThirdEye schrieb:


> Ich habe ein mehrminütiges Video von mir bei nem Filehoster zur Verfügung gestellt, das noch nicht heruntergeladen wurde. Werden Videobeiträge denn nicht berücksichtigt?
> Ich dachte das wäre vielleicht ne Gaudi und die Leute hätten auch was zum Schauen...


Ne Antwort dazu wäre nicht ungeschickt, weil ich gerne am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen würde.
Zur Not mache ich ne Audio-Aufnahme draus...


----------



## Perilune (27. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*



NinjaWursti schrieb:


> Stephan Suhr ist mein absoluter Favorit, lol. Den will ich im Spiel.


Absolut!
Sehr geiler Schrei und das Hüsteln am Ende könnte man sogar noch für ne Todesszene nutzen


----------



## TIEbreaker (28. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

ich finds sehr schade, dass die tolle idee der userteilnahme leider in der umsetzung einige mängel aufweist... inzwischen hab ich wohl kapiert, dass das oben nur eine auswahl der eingesandten schreie ist, allerdings find ichs den lesern gegenüber recht unfair, denn ich bin überzeugt, dass einige wahre soundjuwelen eingesandt haben, den schrei eines skelettritters betreffend versteht sich, die hier leider nicht auftauchen und die "etwas mehr" bieten als eine total übersteuerte headsetaufnahme die letzen endes im spiel eh nur zu gebrauchen wäre wenn sich ein weiterer audioenigneer daran die finger wundarbeitet... 

zudem muss ich die teilhabe der frau chefredakteurin hieran ebenfalls kritisieren, als moderatorin und jurymitglied könnte man ein wenig mehr courage bei der sogenannten "moderation" zeigen, klar habt ihr auch anderes zu tun, aber einfach jeden zweiten tag den artikel auf "update" zu setzen obwohl sich auf gut deutsch einfach ein scheiss am artikel verändert hat, kann auch nicht das maß der dinge sein. und all mein gemecker hier resultiert einzig und allein auch aus der tatsache dass ich momentan aufgrund anderer komplikationen leicht gereizt bin xD

dass krtitik an einer der jurorinnen meine siegeschancen wohl drastisch verringert ist mir eigentlich so ziemlich egal, wozu geht man arbeiten.

wichtig find ich nur, dass die meiner ansicht nach führende fachpresse in dem bereich ein wenig mehr dankbarkeit gegenüber seinen treuen lesern zeigen könnte... und sei es nur, indem man ihnen auch nur das gefühl gibt, man würde ihnen zuhören. ich könnte hier jetzt neonaziparolen verbreiten und kein schwein könnt was machen denn einen mod scheints hier nicht zu geben.

lg
TIEbreaker
(lol, das hat gut getan!)


----------



## Erratic87 (28. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Hey TIEbreaker

Warum bist du denn so gereizt, Mensch, erzähl mal...
Oder schrei es heraus und sende die Audiodatei an folgende E-Mail:
gewinnspiel@pcgames.de


----------



## Deluxe123123 (29. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

stephan suhr hat echt was lustiges auf die welt gebracht 
aber ich denke nicht dass es passend zum spiel ist


----------



## Deluxe123123 (29. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

und ich finde auch es sollten öfter die sounds aktualisiert werden
und wenn das problem auftaucht dass es zuviele werden und ihr nicht alle hochladen wollt dann könnte man immer noch die alten mit den neuen ersetzen momentan sieht doch die situation so aus dass alle nur kommentare über die sounds machen die gerade zur verfügung stehen ich finde es den anderen gegenüber unfair

trotzdem find ich dieses gewinnspiel für sehr gelungen und ein riesen spaßfaktor ist es darüber hinaus auch noch


----------



## Chronik (29. April 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Ich hab da mal eine Frage: was sucht den Hellbreed bei den news von Diablo 3?


----------



## Deluxe123123 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

bin jetzt mal gespannt es ist jetzt der 23.mai wie lange wirds noch ungefähr dauern^^ und steht dann da wer gewonnen hat und mit welchem sound^^


----------



## Crackstar (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Mich würde auch interessieren wie viele mitgemacht haben.

Könnten die Moderatoren dieses Gewinnspiel nicht etwas aktiver mit Kommentaren unterstützen?


----------



## Deluxe123123 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

mhm vielleicht gönnt sich ja die redaktörin urlaub


----------



## The-The (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Ja, eine anständige Redaktion sieht anders aus...
Da hält sich die liebe Frau Chefredaktion aber ganz schön zurück...


----------



## Crackstar (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Bekommt man überhaupt mit wenn jemand gewonnen hat oder ist die Aktion schon längst vorbei ohne das es jemand weis?


----------



## SuhrStephan (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Ganz ruhig Leute!  Bei tausenden von Schreien braucht man nun mal ein bischen länger!  Das bringt dolch nix wenn man den Erstbesten nimmt oder?  Also ich meine, wenn die sich nicht bis zum 21.06. nicht gemeldet haben kann man davon ausgehen, das jemand anderes gewonnen hatt.  


MfG Stephan


----------



## Deluxe123123 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

darum geht es ja nicht suhr ^^ es geht darum dass keine rückmeldung kommt  ich will mich hier nicht beschwären oder so ich hab was besseres zutun als mich über solche kleinigkeiten aufzuregen aber wissen will ich schon es reicht schon eine kleine nachricht wo drauf steht dass es noch dauert.. ^^


----------



## Crackstar (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Deluxe der Meinung bin ich auch ich hoffe das wenigstens eine Meldung kommt wenn jemand gewonnen hat würde gerne den Schrei hören. Ich hatte aber auch schon ein Gewinnspiel da hats Monate gedauert und ohne eine Meldung hatte ich plötzlich ein Paket vor mir, das ganze könnte sich also noch ziehen.


----------



## Deluxe123123 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

kann ich mir schon vorstellen wenn man sieht das fest jeder 5 schreie eingesendet hat^^


----------



## SuhrStephan (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

naja nur gedult gut ding will halt weile haben oder?


----------



## Crackstar (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Suhr das könnte ich mir ja bei einer anderen Seite vorstellen aber wenn ich denke das solch eine Seite hier so wenig Anstrengung zeigt ist das doch enttäuschend.
Die halten ja dann wohl selbst nicht viel von ihrem Jop, darüber würde ich mir dann doch Gedanken machen.


----------



## Deluxe123123 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

ich habs ich weis jetzt warum keine antwort kommt und vllt zurecht ich weis es nicht genau^^ ich glaub es liegt daran dass frau petra föhlich chefredakteurin ist und deshalb einfach zuviel zutun hat und zuwenig zeit um zu antworten vorallem bei so kleinen beitrag
sry für die fehlenden satzzeichensetzung  

gruß deluxe


----------



## SuhrStephan (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

achja vorfreude ist die schönste freude! wan is es den soweit das der gewinner bekannt gegeben wird?  
lg Stephan


----------



## SuhrStephan (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

wenn ich nicht so eine engelsgedult hätt würd ich sagen das ist doch mist, das ihr das so schleifen lasst :/


----------



## Crackstar (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Hellbreed: Schrei dich ins Spiel - Highend-Grafikkarte zu gewinnen! [UPDATE: Neue Schreie]*

Ich glaube es könnte sein das wir warten müssen bis die Closed Beta vorbei ist vll wird die Stimme erst fest ausgelost sein wenn das Feedback der Spieler stimmt.


----------



## Deluxe123123 (22. Juni 2011)

ohm wo sind denn alle kommentare aufeinmal hin^^


----------



## Deluxe123123 (23. Juni 2011)

@crackstar so wie ich das sehe wollen sie es ja nicht auslosen sondern sich die datein anhören und entscheiden


----------



## UthaSnake (12. Juli 2011)

Ach ja, dieses Gewinnspiel hatte ich ganz vergessen!
Naja... beim nächsten(?) mal


----------



## TIEbreaker (25. Juli 2011)

omg, das is der gewinner? die comments gelöscht? und das niveau der pcgames.de sinkt und sinkt...

najaaaaa, solang ihr wenigstens die releasedaten der games noch regelmässig veröffentlicht hab ich wenigstens einen grund diese seite weiter zu besuchen.


----------

